
Elliptic orbits explained by Albert Baez (1959) [video] - byproxy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qpKhCa64Eo
======
JoeDaDude
Per the comments, and verified by a casual Wikipedia search, the speaker,
Albert Baez is the father of Joan Baez, the well known American
singer/songwriter.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Baez#Early_life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Baez#Early_life)

~~~
mlevental
and John Baez the well known American mathematician
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Baez](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Baez)

------
nyc111
This is great!

An example of an earth satellite with highly elliptical orbits is Molniya
orbits mentioned here
[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/OrbitsCatalog](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/OrbitsCatalog)

------
ColinWright
Fabulous.

